
ICO Investigation into the use of data analytics in political campaigns [pdf] - neka
https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-taken/2259371/investigation-into-data-analytics-for-political-purposes-update.pdf
======
M2Ys4U
There's a related report[0] titled "Democracy Disrupted? Personal Information
and Political Influence" available from the ICO today as well

[0] [https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-
taken/2259369/democracy...](https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-
taken/2259369/democracy-disrupted-110718.pdf)

